
Show HN: Goblin – Stream your content as your users solve computations (beta) - tarikjn
https://www.goblincompute.com
======
qnsi
Very cool idea! Very ambitious market, this could have an impact on the
Internet, changing it from being ad-driven to compute-driven. Has this been
tried before in some other project?

